# Backwater state park area



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

Anyone ever fish the river in that area? Is it worth the time to take a rod out there? If so, what do you catch and do you use bait or artificial? Thanks in advance.

Sent from my LG-V410 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fishingtheflats12 (Jun 30, 2018)

Depends on where your at along backwater. Is it in the Milton area?


----------



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

Fishingtheflats12 said:


> Depends on where your at along backwater. Is it in the Milton area?


Up around the munson area where its more narrow and shallow. I see boats running parts of it but dont know if they are catching anything

Sent from my Z965 using Tapatalk


----------



## yukondog (Feb 12, 2013)

When I had a boat I use to fish Blk. water a lot, good shellcracker and catfishing.


----------



## Yellow River Cat (May 3, 2008)

I fished that part 20+ years ago when the boy was growing up. Caught mostly bream and a few bass. Catfish were caught on set lines. The canoes and kayaks are all over the river, so watch out for them. 
D0 NOT go below the bridge thinking you can get to Blackwater Bay the river spreads out into the swamp before getting there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

